# Time For A Change. (Request)



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

well, i think i have rocked the guida sig long and hard and because last night i watched an ass load of old pancrase fights i feel the need for a PIIIIIMP bas sig, who, i say who is up for the challenge? 

The request:
....a Bas Rutten sig

Pictures:
whatever is the most kick ass i'm no good with this stuff.

Title
El Guapo

Sub-text
Legends Never Die.

Colors
Whatever works!

Avatar
nope.

All attempts will be repped and the one i choose will get 40,000 credits.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Basalicous.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

It's basalicious with a side order of liver kick.


----------



## Dansllvn (Jan 26, 2009)

DON'T FORGET THE PILLS "dank ka dank ka dank, don't you ever do that again!"


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll make one


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

nice steph i kinda dig the second one, keep em comin , and i will be looking forward to seein what ya got d.p


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a couple, I did a second since I see misses Steph is like jacking my ideas telepathically now.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hahaha nice work


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lol awesome toxic besides the pink its great!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can lose the pink,

Like this,I can do any other color you want to, just let me know.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm feelin sum dark purple around the border, same thing over the yellow that's on the girls i love the yellow/gold for the el guapo. Going to wait a few more days to see any more options but damn toxic that's nice


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a tight looking sig Toxic. I'm really digging the pink.

Maybe I'll put something together we'll see.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Purple has arrived.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I made:



I'll probably make another if I don't have too much school work.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

About time you got rid of Guida in your sig Lotus...he sucks. Just messing with you :thumb02: But Bas is a fantastic choice for a replacement and DAMN Steph I think that second one you posted is my favorite one you have done. Very different and stands out excellently


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

jt you'd shut your mouth if you knew what was good for ya . Steph i love the cartoony one and will gladly have it fo free . toxic you get paid today son, I mean it's not as bad ass as yours looks, but bas owns cote any day of the week.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad you like it, and you know the comparison isnt fair right, Cote is a great fighter but you cant compare him to an iconic legend who was one of the true greats who made the sport what it is today, I mean Bas/Shamrock/Gracie paved the way for everyone else fortunatly for Bas he has managed to maintain his spot as an ambassador for the sport instead of embarassing himself like the rest.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

haha i know and yes he is one of the very few who has not shit on what he has done for the sport.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

except for training Kimbo at least.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

well im okay with him training kimbo because he dumped his ass like a sack of bricks


----------

